# Voodoo in the Arizona Desert



## androsapien (Oct 14, 2011)

So, this is the story of my creepy voodoo encounter in bumfuck Erehnburg Arizona. Me and 10 friends had just raged a badass trip in Captain Kelly's high top hippy bus, aka "Pussy Money Weed" bus from San Diego to the beautiful wretched Slab City. After a week, me, my ol' gal Riley, and our friend Mississippi had gotten a ride by a creepy ol' man named Rainbow Ron to Quartzite, camped out in his "family's" front yard, then decided to move on. We raged up a hotel for 3 nights, and on the 4th morning we awoke to a man in the parking lot who promised he would give us his van for free! Which didnt end up so well, but thats another story. He drove us out to his camp spot in the desert which he had been at for a good three months. We set up our ragged ass tent, duct tape, and anchored by rocks and all. Two nights later, we were havin a sing-along drinkin story tellin time. The fire died down, so we built more wood on top. After 10 minutes of stackin wood n blowin, the fire would not build up, hmmm, kinda weird. Aha, "lets put some gas on that bitch". One splash, Two splash, Three splash, Four. Still no fire. WTF! So we sat a few feet back just in case. We had noticed this one tiny bird chirping in the night hovering around in place above the fire. Dusty's pit bull just sat perfectly still staring out into the desert all night whining. Strange, then all the sudden, the flames went up out of no where. We awoke the next morning, and noticed something very strange about the location we were in. There were stones, black and white, in strange patterns and line formations all around our campsite all leading to our fire pit, which was already built when we got there. There was a formation of rocks next to our tent that almost looked like a tomb. Riley had also noticed faint red splatters directly in the middle of all four sides of our tent. Was it an Indian burial site, or a shrine for voodoo desert dwellers. No idea, but it scared the shit out of us.


----------



## Menyun (Oct 14, 2011)

Yea I don't know about voodoo but I'm from Oklahoma and we have native witch doctors around here... they kinda keep to themselves but anyone I know thats every really crossed one of them has always had issues everything from dieing from cancer 2 months later to being swarmed and attacked by owls in the middle of the day.... its creepy shit... could just be coincidence but I wouldn't want to be the one to test it.


----------



## acrata4ever (Oct 14, 2011)

way cool


----------



## TreyEZ (Oct 14, 2011)

So, did you ever get a van?

Did anything odd happen to you?

When he promised the van, did he ask:
"If you wake up with a condom in your @ss, will you tell anyone?"

But, seriously, what happened? Anything weird at night?

Did the man act odd when the fire wouldn't start?
I'm sorry, but we're missing like 75% of the story here...


----------



## Earth (Oct 15, 2011)

wow.......... great story - yeah, there's definately some weirdness out there.....
Maybe 5 years ago, possibly even 7... I got the notion that I was going to drive my jeep to Duddlytown - which is the NW corner of Connecticut. On the way, I stopped where my Leslie is buried (Burlington Town Cemetary) then cruised on over to The Green Lady Cemetary. Jeep was wide open - but had it's top on - just no doors no windows..
Ok, so I get out and I'm swarmed by flies. Get back in... no flies. Weird. Remember being there in the winter, early - but after dark - and the jeep lost all it's power - ligths went off - motor quit - then came back on again - without the starter engaging. Truly scary - I felt that the woods were watching me there somethimes (got the same feeling last time I explored Holy Land by Waterbury....
Anyway - yeah - Duddlytown is the icing on the cake. Drove up Dark Entry Road as far as I could (big treee blocked passage after a while) could not believe how quite it was, like a bad vortex - no insects / birds / etc.... but them stones you're talking about - I've come across strange stone "arrangements" (for lack of a better word) here in New England - which just blows my mind.... Indian Burial site you mention is a damn good assesment, as we've got loads of them around here too....

I'm told that The Blair Witch Trials was loosely based on Duddlytown experiences, and I don't doubt it.
Scariest thing I saw there was this spooky old stone house - and there was no way I was going even near it......


----------



## androsapien (Oct 15, 2011)

I


TreyEZ said:


> So, did you ever get a van?
> 
> Did anything odd happen to you?
> 
> ...


Actually, i did end up ragin up 700 dollars in two weeks, at the on ramp of a texaco truck stop, and i ended up buying a 97 dodge mini van up in Lake Havausu. The man Dusty, was a strange mother fucker, ex alcoholic. we got him drunk one night (baaaad idea) and he started ramblin on about how much he thinks about hackin up young women, and gettin in knife fights at bars he used ta go to, spent 4 years in prison etc etc. kinda crazy. Riley had mentioned one night that she woke up too scared ta move, cuz there wuz something making a dragging noize in the sand around our tent, makin sounds in the form of Z's. Then some old man was tellin us police found 12 hacked bodies of teenagers in an old well in the desert 2 miles up the road from where we were camped. fukin scary. sorry ta change the subject so much. there wuz alot of crazy shit goin on in that desert when we were there.


----------



## TreyEZ (Oct 15, 2011)

insane brother.... glad you all made it out, with just stories and not deeper emotional scars.
some mspaint of the formations around the campfires woul be neat.


----------



## bicycle (Nov 23, 2011)

Now this is some scary shit.
I have some scary shit to share myelf, but I rather keep that for myself.
I too would be curious to the formations.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Nov 23, 2011)

Did the lines look like this at all?







That's a Chaos Sigil. Not sure what its used for.


----------



## LeeevinKansas (Nov 26, 2011)

proof of curses is simple. if somebody curses you (like im talking legit occult practitioner) and the curse comes true, theres your proof. its not a coincidence. wtf? thats for ignorant people. i know in almost every occult practice out there, when it comes to "magic", its usually a common belief that "energy" (i put that in quotes cuz theres other names for it people use) is "programmed" (again in quotes for the same reason) to "do" *exactly* what the "programmer" tells it to do.

and yes theres a "science" ( u get the idea) to it.

so when u get cursed by the local witch doctor, and shit happens, it aint a fucking coincidence.

coincidences are for the ignorant. straight up.


----------



## outskirts (Nov 19, 2017)

Erehnburg Arizona is just outside the Colorado River Indian Reservation. Perhaps you guys were camping on a sacred site?


----------



## Popsicle (Nov 19, 2017)

Can you pass what you are on please quickly !!! Lmfao 

Awesome story


----------



## Grubblin (Nov 19, 2017)

I don't know about sacred sites but the word voodoo isn't used by those who practice the religion. Voodoo was made up by the movies and entertainment industry. Hoodoo is practiced in various parts of the world including the US. It's a mixture of African, Caribbean religions with the foundation being Catholicism. It involves pleasing many orisha to get them to act on your behalf with God.

It's an extremely involved very in-depth religion. There's complex rituals just to be accepted as an initiate. Once you are accepted there's a year long 'probation' period that's extremely rigorous. 

Every ritual, for even the smallest thing, is complex and very exacting. It involves at least one priest(ess) and most involve more. I'm not sure what you ran into but I'm pretty sure hoodoo or voodoun wasn't in play.

Also people think the religion is evil just bc it involves a sacrifice or two. It's not evil and anyone who uses it to try and harm others gets repaid in spades when the magic comes back from them.

Considering where you were at it could have been a La Flaca Shrine (Santa Muerte). She's the 'unofficial' saint of the downtrodden, the forgotten, the desitute. Drug runners, especially the cartels, have taken to worshipping her almost exclusively. They pray and sacrifice for protection from the cops and from rival organizations. I would be more worried if it was a Santa Muerte shrine than any other thing on this Earth. That can be some bad juju right there. I've never run across one but I'll be leaving an offering if I do, it doesn't have to be a sacrifice it could be liqour, drugs, tobacco, something personally valuable. I don't want protection from gangs or cops, I would want protection from disturbing the shrine. There's usually an icon if it's a La Flaca Shrine.


Good story though.


----------



## outskirts (Nov 19, 2017)

Grubblin said:


> I don't know about sacred sites but the word voodoo isn't used by those who practice the religion. Voodoo was made up by the movies and entertainment industry. Hoodoo is practiced in various parts of the world including the US. It's a mixture of African, Caribbean religions with the foundation being Catholicism. It involves pleasing many orisha to get them to act on your behalf with God.
> 
> It's an extremely involved very in-depth religion. There's complex rituals just to be accepted as an initiate. Once you are accepted there's a year long 'probation' period that's extremely rigorous.
> 
> ...



Yes, I would do the same if it were a Santa Muerte shrine. You don't want to cross her, but she can also be very forgiving if one meant no harm or offense. I give offerings to La Flaca on a regular basis


----------

